# Ringstar Advantage Handwraps!



## viva51 (Jul 29, 2007)

I found these handwraps and just wanted to know what you guys thought about them. Let me know if you think they would be better than regular handwraps. However since I am a beginner it might be a good idea if I start out with regular hand wraps.

http://www.ringstaradvantage.com/purchase.cfm?id=6


----------



## savior (Jul 30, 2007)

dont buy silly stuff like that.. get handwraps and you'll learn to wrap them. therefore, when you fight/spar, you'll knbow how to properly wrap your hands


----------



## viva51 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! This brings me to my next question, what type of handwraps should I buy? Should I get the classics weave kind or the Mexican style wraps?


----------



## Odin (Jul 30, 2007)

viva51 said:


> Thanks! This brings me to my next question, what type of handwraps should I buy? Should I get the classics weave kind or the Mexican style wraps?


 
Aslong as you wrap your hands enough to protect them it dosnt really matter bro.


----------

